# Remote Viewing for Mac



## tonyontheweb (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello All!

I'm a web designer and would like the ability to have clients see my desk top remotely. That way a client could be in another state or country and we could still have creative meetings remotely. Anyone no of a service (similar to gotomypc) that works with the main computer being a Mac?

Thanks!


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

I have seen a VNC type application that I use in the Windows environment that is specifically for Macs. It is open source, check it out here and see if is what you're looking for:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/cotvnc/


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't think you're looking for "remote control" software where you would lose control of or even access to your local desktop when the remote user connects but rather collaboration software that will allow you to share apps over a network connection. This way, your clients connect to your system and the BOTH of you can see whatever apps you've shared.

Here are some Google search results that might be of help.

Peace...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Back to My Mac would work for what was originally asked for.
http://lifehacker.com/366940/back-to-my-mac-from-a-pc


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

welcome to *tsg*
i chat does this.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

dannyn said:


> welcome to *tsg*
> i chat does this.


Oh yeah. Great idea!

Just go to *File> Share a File With iChat Theater* and select a photo, movie, slideshow, or Keynote presentation.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

if you have leopard you can also screen share.
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/ichat.html


----------

